
 Tab Trick - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2012/04/22/Tab-Lore
======
addandsubtract
Pro tip: CMD + ALT + [Left / Right arrow key] changes to the previous / next
tab. Combine this with BetterTouchTool if you own a MacBook and you can switch
between tabs with simple swipe.

